# Calibrating a fridge/freezer thermostat



## johnnybeltway (Apr 8, 2011)

We had a service technician come out to our house and he told us that the thermostat was broken and needed to be replaced. The part is $29.00. They want to charge me $300 to fix it. The tech was nice and told my wife that I need to calibrate the thermostat when I get it. All of my research shows that these things come from the factory pre-set. Anyone ever had to do this before? I a going to hop on the "google machine" and see what I can find but you guys/gals are always so helpful so I figured I would ask here. 

Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Posting the make and model may get some answers.


----------



## johnnybeltway (Apr 8, 2011)

Good point. It is a kenmore model 529.72913200 bottom freezer. Pic of label attached.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

What the tech means, is give them a cold drink after they get done installing it, and it is recalibrated. BTW, your part number you posted is incorrect, the first part is as on the label 596.

There are three parts that it could be. 1) Defrost Thermostat, 2) Temp. Control Thermostat, or 3) Damper Control Assembly. http://www.repairclinic.com/Kenmore-Refrigerator-Model-59672913200-ID-607327-Thermostat-Parts

None of them involve "Recalibrating". It is remove the old part, install the new part, plug back in and you are done. The tech is an idiot and thinking that they can pull one over on a customer. That thermostat unit is pretty much universal between Amana, Whirlpool, Cornelius & Scotsman makes a version of it.

That unit was made by Amana. You can get the part on amazon.com, beware that the parts on ebay.com are out of old units, and come with no warranty. See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAQlvBi1sKs regarding how to replace the thermostat.


----------



## johnnybeltway (Apr 8, 2011)

Part Ordered! Thanks for all your help folks!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I suspect he told you that to scare you away from doing your own repairs. There is no reason to ever calibrate a new thermostat.


----------

